

First Impressions: Swift Away from Objective-Freaking-C - bjchrist
https://evoknow.com/ios/first-impressions-swift-away-objective-freaking-c/

======
pckill
> A decent web programmer can pick up the basics of Swift in a few weeks

Should this imply that a decent web programmer can not pick up the basics of
Objective C in a few weeks? If so, I would argue on the "decency" of said
programmer.

